# A beautiful sunset and a moody sky!



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

*A few photos! *

Hi everyone,

Here are a few of my photos which are older but I would like to show them to you. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunning photos! I love nature photos and that last one is really pretty. I was born and raised and currently live in Florida, so I don't ever see that part of nature. :w00t:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your photos are lovely, Gaby.

I particularly LOVE the last one! *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Gaby, I love your photos! They're all stunningly gorgeous and look professional. Amazing to be at the right place at the right time to get the spider shot!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Your photos are beautiful!
I love the last one!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, you took some extraordinarily beautiful photos!
Thanks for sharing them with us, Gaby! :2thumbs:


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful pics! The spider one is particularly beautiful, in my opinion. I also love the last one! :O


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Gaby, those are stunning! I also love the last one  

All of them are so beautiful--they rather represent each of the four seasons, in a way. The leaf detail is stunning, and the spider on the rose is just so unique  I hope you'll share more of your photos with us in the future!


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

These are beautiful! Especially the last one 
I've been in journalism for a few years now  I love photography! What did you take these on? I've always used a canon t5i


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your kind words!:grouphug:

Gigi: Thank you!:hug: Unfortunately I don't have any recent photos but I have a lot of older photos!

Julie: Thank you too!:hug: I'm glad you think my photos look professional,but they aren't.:blush: I took the photo of the spider when I came back from a walk and decided to go into the garden in our backyard just to take a look if there is something interesting to photograph in the next few days. Then I saw the rose with the spider!:wow: Unfortunately I didn't have a camera at hand. So I ran to the house,ran upstairs,got my camera,ran downstairs from the house to the garden and took the photo!hoto:

Morgan: Thank you so much! It means a lot to me that you as a journalist enjoy my photos!:hug: The photos of the roses and the photo of the green leaf I took with a Sanyo Xacti S 70 and the photo of the leaf with the ice crystals I took with a Sanyo Xacti S 50.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

*Insects // Pic heavy*

Hi everyone,

Here are some close-up's of insects! I hope you enjoy!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wonderful pics, Gaby!  You really have a talent for taking these beautiful shots!
The ones of the bee and the bumblebee are my favourites of the bunch.
On the first picture, I have the same type of flowers on my front yard.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very nice! The third picture is my favorite. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are lovely! I love the sharp contrast of the wings of the bee with the flower in the fourth picture  The fluffy bumblebee is cute, too!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Very nice photography Gaby! I love the third pic with the cute bumblebee .


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Lovely pictures. The bumblebee is great. i just love those guys!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome pictures! Great shot of the bumblebee


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I love these pictures Gaby  it's great to appreciate the smaller species in our environment and your captured them wonderfully 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Here are a few photos I took yesterday and today. The sunset was so beautiful I had to take a few photos!:loveeyes: I took them yesterday evening with my Nikon Coolpix L 25. Today I took the two photos of the moody sky with my cheap take-along Easypix V 527. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are so pretty--I love the sky's many hues, especially on camera


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Very pretty . I especially like the colors in the third one, and the big fluffy cloud!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pics, Gaby! It was really nice to see the variations in colour as the sun was setting and it got progressively darker.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love photos of clouds and sunsets and yours are great, Gaby.*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your kind words!:grouphug:

Here's another one for all bumblebee lovers:



Here's another "cloudy" photo for you,Deb:



An old photo of a beautiful sunset:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Eeee, I love that bee one! I was just thinking that if I could make a little animal large, the one I would make huge is a bumble bee--as big as a horse! Imagine how fluffy  (And fun to ride on!) 

Great pictures, Gaby


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Beeee!  I love these fuzzy guys! 

Nice skies as well. I love a moody sky. 
I get some lovely views of the sunsets and the colours are amazing but the camera can never capture it right!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Ohh the bee is cute! Fuzzy little guy . I don't think I have ever seen a Bumblebee until your pics  and never in person. I like the fluffy cloud pic too.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you,Gigi,Emma and Julie!:grouphug:


----------

